
Longtime VW-Audi Chairman Ferdinand Piech Has Died - linksnapzz
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/complicated-legacy-ferdinand-piech-194200366.html
======
linksnapzz
Significant, for the HN audience, because the deceased was a very influential
engineer, a controversial manager, and both of those qualities came to the
fore in instigating the VW diesel emissions scandal.

~~~
Someone
Controversial, indeed.
[https://www.ft.com/content/b5334860-c83d-11e9-a1f4-3669401ba...](https://www.ft.com/content/b5334860-c83d-11e9-a1f4-3669401ba76f):

 _”The German weekly Der Spiegel once described worklife at VW as “North Korea
without the labour camps”.

[…]

Mr Lutz recalled once complimenting Piëch on the finish of the new VW Golf,
particularly how small the gaps were between the doors and the frame.

Piëch’s response stunned Lutz. He said he had cobbled together all his body
engineers and manufacturing team in one room and said: “In six weeks I want
3-4mm gaps on everything. If I don’t have it, everyone in this room will be
fired.””_

